# Is she underfed ? Please critique my Delilah



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

for the present time I'm giving her PEDIGREE chow..3x daily(7.12 & at 8pm)
Sometimes I mixed it with pearled wheat with mince chicken..
But I see her thin and unhealthy..








WHAT DO YOU GUYS EXPERT AND LONG TIME GSD OWNER THINK??
(It's my first time to have a dog and too many things I still don't know but keep trying to learned for her sake)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's hard to tell from that picture. Do you have a picture of her standing? If you could take a picture from the side while she's standing, or better yet from above her looking down on her, that would be better.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your pup looks beautiful but there's no way to tell about weight from the photo. We do not want a fat puppy.

Can you get a bit better photo(s). One from above looking straight down at standing puppy. Another directly from the side looking at the standing puppy.

Food amounts differ from pup to pup and change from month to month and what kind of food makes a difference too. So we kind of start from the amount recommended on the bag/can and then adjust with what we see our puppy needs. Almost always we give less than recommended because they are trying to sell food and we are trying to have a healthy puppy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If I were in Quatar, I would look into all the wonderful meats you have over there and feed that puppy a raw diet. 

There is no need to feed an imported food that is bad, to boot. 

If you look into the raw section of this forum, you can find the correct balance of foods to give your dog. Good luck.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Pedigree Pal is a very low quality food - very high in grains http://www.pedigree.com/really-good-food/ingredients.aspx GROUND WHOLE CORN, MEAT AND BONE MEAL, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH BHA/CITRIC ACID), SOYBEAN MEAL, GROUND WHOLE WHEAT, BREWERS RICE, DRIED PLAIN BEET PULP, NATURAL FLAVOR, SALT, VEGETABLE OIL ([SOURCE OF LINOLEIC ACID] PRESERVED WITH BHA/BHT), POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, VITAMINS (CHOLINE CHLORIDE, a-TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], NIACIN, BIOTIN, d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE, VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT) MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, COPPER SULFATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE, COPPER PROTEINATE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE), ADDED FD&C COLORS (RED 40, YELLOW 5, BLUE 2). 
Recommended daily feeding guide for adult dogs*

WEIGHT OF ADULT DOG
CUPS PER DAY

Up to 10 lbs.
1/4 to 1

10 to 25 lbs.
1 to 2

25 to 50 lbs.
2 to 3 1/2

50 to 75 lbs.
3 1/2 to 4 1/2

75 to 150 lbs.
4 1/2 to 8

1 cup = 8 oz. measuring cup
1 can = 13.2 oz, 1 pouch = 5.3 oz.
mixing with canned?
Replace 1 1/2 cup for each can of PEDIGREE® Meaty Ground Dinner food for Dogs.
mixing with pouches?
Replace 1/3 cup for each pouch of PEDIGREE® LITTLE CHAMPIONS® Food For Dogs.*An individual dog's requirements may differ from this guide. 

335 calories per serving (8 oz measuring cup).

Crude Protein 
Min 21.0%

Crude Fat 
Min 10.0%

Crude Fiber 
Max 4.0%

Moisture 
Max 12.0%

Linoleic Acid (omega 6 Fatty Acid) 
Min 3%

Copper 
Min 10 mg/kg

Zinc 
Min 200 mg/kg

Vitamin E 
Min 300 IU/kg

Ascorbic Acid (Vit. C*) 
Min 70 Mg/kg

*not recognized as an essential nutrient by The AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles. 

*







*


The label does not even tell you what kind of meat ! 
Vegetable oil sort of hints of recycled restaurant grease -- says source of omega 6 -- which you have in abundance because of all the grains -- NO omega 3 (which is anti inflammatory and harder to get ) -- oh boy so much wrong.
The last thing you want to do is add more wheat .


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't know what kind of packaged dog food is available in Quatar, but Pedigree is not a very good food. If you have raw meat cheap and available, feed her that, along with bones and organs--liver, tripe, etc. Even if it is not good for people to eat, your dog will love it!


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks guys..I try to fed her meat and bones but her poop comes very soft and and wet.. But I don't suddenly fed her I mixed it with her normal food..after seeing the poop I returned her to normal feeding..and poop become normal again..
Actually I'm a little hesitate feeding raw at first but after reading all the good benefit for it I'm trying to start her slowly with raw eggs..
BTW.. I just continuous the pedigree from the breeder.
I'll try to give a nice shot tomorrow, she's a little naughty specially when I'm trying to take a photo of her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

While I wouldn't necessarily choose Pedigree, our dogs have eaten it when we were in an economical pinch with no ill effects. 
The main thing to remember is, the vitamins and minerals are balanced, and there's worse things to do to a dog than feed it Pedigree 

If it's not broken then don't fix it. That is, if she's doing well on it, no itching, scratching or eye boogers, poor coat, then feed it. 
She looks like she's doing well on it other than your concern about weight.

And with puppies, if they are active, and playful, they are usually at a good weight


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

Regarding my question..here is her new photo today..
Btw..it's been 2 days I started to introduce her the raw bones that I read that also good for tethering..
WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF HER BODY??
Sexy,slim,thin..or worst malnourished..  ?












Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

In my own personal opinion I think she looks like an amazingly gorgeous healthy puppy with SEXY EARS UP!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, with puppies, you don't necessarily want them to be too big, because of their growing stages they go through.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It would be better to get a picture from the side (like the second picture) with her standing. But from the last pic posted, she looks fine! Puppies can look all gangly and out of proportion as they go through growth spurts. 

Normal for poops to be runny when a pup is first switched over to raw - their digestive system needs a few days to adjust. It would probably be more economical for you to feed raw - the prepared kibbles imported to Middle Eastern and Asian countries sure is expensive! 

Did you see the Raw Feeding Forum on the board?
B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums

The information and help I received from this board when I started raw feeding was invaluable. Read through the info there, check out the links, get some books, ask lots of questions. We can help with "translating" measurements and terminology if needed. 

If you want to go back and try raw, as a general guideline, start with feeding about a kilogram a day, divided into two or three meals. To allow your gorgeous pups' digestive system to adjust to the change in diet, start with ONE type of meat, for about the first week or two. Chicken is usually a good starting meat. A chicken leg quarter (the drumstick and the thigh with part of the back) is about the right bone-to-meat ratio. After a few day, introduce some chicken livers. When adding organ meats, it is about 5 to 10 % of their meal. One chicken liver is fine. With organ meats, think about the size of a golf ball or ping-pong ball, and that is about the amount of organ meat you want to add per meal. 

The runny poops should start to get more solid after a two or three days, but for some dogs, it takes longer.


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

At CASTLEMAID..thanks for this information..I read few of the BARF feeding..and yes the dog food here is highly costly..the meat are more economic....
Thanks to all and looking forward for more tips and lesson that can help for a first time GSD Mommy like me


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## aditya (Jan 1, 2013)

hey ppl .. im new here 
here is my dog brutus .. 9 month old male
brutus photo by adityamorey | Photobucket
can u please tell if hes healthy .. he loves to play and fetch and chase.. ive seen his herding skills kick in too ... what is this colour and coat pattern called .. is he american or german line ? please temme more bout my dog .. he weighs around 75 pounds...


----------

